

SICP in Clojure (In Progress) - alrex021
http://sicpinclojure.com/

======
silkodyssey
Rich Hickey has some interesting things to say about learning clojure via
SICP.
[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/8f23ae245ba4a661)

~~~
dschobel
Kind of off-topic, but I'm pretty surprised clojure doesn't do TCO.

Is that a JVM limitation?

~~~
ikitat
Yes

~~~
dantheman
This one of the things that Microsoft got right with the CLR. That TCO is
required by scheme is where I finally grokked programming language semantics
-- how implementation and form are intertwined.

------
JoelMcCracken
What's wrong with scheme?

~~~
bretthoerner
Nothing, but if you're starting from scratch and know you'd have a real world
use-case for Clojure sometime soon, why not learn its APIs, warts, etc rather
than Scheme's?

~~~
tjr
SICP really isn't about learning Scheme, and probably shouldn't be about
learning Clojure... but if someone wants to present the material in Clojure,
sure, why not?

------
timf
Related, PG's "On Lisp" to Clojure:
<http://blog.thinkrelevance.com/2008/12/12/on-lisp-clojure>

------
alrex021
Current status of the adaptation: <http://sicpinclojure.com/content/current-
status>

------
dschobel
Seems like a Herculean task for one person.

I wonder if the author considered making it a wiki and enlisting the clojure
community's help?

~~~
scott_s
If you look at the status page, he wants to implement community features
including editing.

~~~
cesare
The website runs on Drupal, which has multi user editing, revisions etc. The
'book' module (included in the default installation) is basically a wiki. So,
the infrastructure is already in place.

------
c00p3r
Why JVM while there is LLVM?

btw, is there any work-in-progress implementations of arc using llvm?

